# Sound holes in the bottom of a turkey pot call



## Percy Legg (Jul 13, 2014)

Need some help with sound hole placement how do you guys place your sound with a template or calipers how many inches from the center ect.Your help would be greatly appriciated

Percy Legg


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

I use a template. If you go over to THO forums and look in the turkey call forum there's a sticky title something like 'laying out holes'. There are two templates you can print. I cut the center out of mine and marked the spot for my holes with a sharpie. I center it up with the middle hole, then use a nail and punch a mark to drill the 6 or 8 holes I will put in.

Not real sure on measurements, as I don't measure anything on turkey calls... Just hold my glass up and mark a line, then use two soundboards to get my depth. My holes are just barely inside the wall inside. There is maybe 1/8" from the inside of the pot to the outside edge of the holes. I'd say it's somewhere around 1.25-1.33" out from center that I mark my holes. I can count the rings if you want, but your pots may vary on the inside wall diameter from mine.


----------



## Percy Legg (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks I will check out the forum

Percy


----------

